

EHow advise to use Base64 to “encrypt” credit card data - josephlord
http://blog.human-friendly.com/ehow-advise-to-use-base64-to-encrypt-credit-card-data

======
josephlord
I tried posting a direct link to the offending eHow page but that was
instantly a [DEAD] story (probably because of ehow being a cesspit). That is
why I made a small blog post to link to it. I made sure I nofollowed the link
to ehow though!

There is a Tweet that someone wants retweeting asking eHow to remove the
article here:
[https://twitter.com/al45tair/status/513975163193663488](https://twitter.com/al45tair/status/513975163193663488)

